# Self Funded DI ninewells



## eliz.red (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have my first consultation coming up at Ninewells, This is for Self funded DIUI
Has anyone had experience with Ninewells?
What happens after first consultation? How long before I can start treatment?
Has Ninewells got a good selection/ or shortage of Donor sperm?

Sorry for all the questions, I am just feeling abit nervious but also impatient  .

Elizabeth


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi there elizabeth 


welcome to ff 


i dont have experience with ninewells but i know there are a few ladies here who do hopefully one of them will be able to help you out 


i just wanted to wish you luck with your upcoming appointment


----------

